# JACK DANIELS REPRO LABELS on OLD BOTTLES



## whiskeyman (May 12, 2007)

One of my "duties" as Moderator of this thread is to inform and another is to learn. While this topic is not about fake  or reproduced bottles, I felt I had to inform the unwary collector  about a fraudelent practice. The sellers of these items may or may not know that the items they are selling are not original. Having said that, I will continue on topic


----------



## whiskeyman (May 12, 2007)

Back in the 1970's and into the early 1980's, the Jack Daniels Distillery  issued replica bottles and jugs.  They additionally had reprinted a set of 6 or 7 labels from early Jack Daniels whiskey bottles. These sets were sold at their store or given away to people who registered their replica decanters.
 Here's a pic of 6 labels.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 12, 2007)

I had noticed a few intermittent cases of people putting these lables on old bottles/flasks and selling them as original Jack Daniel's bottles.
 This past week , two were listed on eBay. 
 As we all know, alerting eBay to such practices is  a waste of time. Alerting the seller is "auction interference."
 So, I'll use this Forum as a means to alert...
 Here's one bottle with a repRo label attached.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 12, 2007)

Here's another.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 12, 2007)

So, are the labels actually the same as the originals?  Is there something about them that one can looks for (other than being on the wrong type of bottles and not looking old)?


----------



## whiskeyman (May 12, 2007)

MATT...other than the paper stock looking too white/new, they are (as far as I know) identical to the Originals.
 Two labels  can be identified  as reprints easily , unless they have been trimmed.
 The lable on the above flask has white areas on the left edge and is cut crooked on the reprints.
 The Belle of Lincoln lables are missing the upper left and lower right corners on the reprints.

 *see the pix of 6 labels above.
 If needed I can retake those pix and post seperately.

I also noticed another type of fake labels.

 People are printing out copies of the Jack Daniels signs offered on eBay and making labels from those which are also affixed to old bottles...[&:]


----------



## whiskeyman (May 12, 2007)

The seller of these 3 ABM wine bottles stated the labels were repros...They still sold for between $15 & 20...each.
 (Possibly people didnt read all the item description?)


----------



## whiskeyman (May 12, 2007)

Someone paid $78.00 plus S&H for these...

_darned grainy pic....amber jug is a screw cap._


----------



## whiskeyman (May 12, 2007)

$28.50 plus S&H for this:


----------



## whiskeyman (May 12, 2007)

Wasn't that long ago, sellers were offering the reprinted lables in sets. Guess we know what some of the buyers did with those, huh....[&:]


----------



## whiskeyman (May 12, 2007)

This flask with a trimmed label sold for $98.00....Seller did note it was a repRo label...
 I have no idea why it sold so high...


----------



## GuntherHess (May 13, 2007)

Thats crazy.
 Well we all know what happens when you drink and drive... now we know what happens when you drink and bid[]
 I cant imagine any serious bottle collectors are bidding on that junk.


----------



## capsoda (May 13, 2007)

I had some of those lables when I was in the Air Force. The only way that I know of to get them was to send in a quart lable and 6 bucks. You could get posters too. The instructions to buy them was on the back of the bottle lable. They are made of heavyer paper stock.

 98 bucks!!!!! Now where did I put those lables..........[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for keeping us up to date on the scammers, Whiskey


----------



## bearswede (May 13, 2007)

> amber jug is a screw cap.


 
 Nice effect with the dust on those...'Spose it came out of a spray can...?

 Ron


----------



## whiskeyman (May 19, 2007)

Here's two recent listing for the RepRo label sets:

6 OLD JACK DANIELS WHISKEY LABELS LYNCHBURG DISTILLERY



 [/align] [/align]6 OLD JACK DANIELS WHISKEY LABELS LYNCHBURG DISTILLERY



 [/align] 

 **those are now dead auctions.


----------



## whiskeyman (Mar 16, 2008)

Another "out & out" case of a "repRo" label on old bottle....

Jack Daniel prohibition paper label whiskey bottle



 [/align]


----------



## aridice53 (Mar 16, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: whiskeyman
> 
> Another "out & out" case of a "repRo" label on old bottle....
> 
> ...


 
 I love the way this seller is "protecting" his bidders from fraud!!!

*I have changed all of my auctions to "private auctions" to help protect my bidders from fraud and unwanted solication.*


----------



## aridice53 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Charlie!
 Thanks for another great post.

 I went over to Jack Daniels.com and posted to the "contact us" page.  I brought this problem to their attention, and asked if there was a way to tell the repro labels from originals, and suggested they might want to take some kind of action to deter this kind of fraud. I told them "I know Cousin jack would be uh...mad!"
 I'll let you know if and when I hear back from them.

 Char


----------



## whiskeyman (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for that update, CHAR...
 As is well known, bringing such shenanigans to eBays' attention is a wasted effort.[&:]
 But, notifying the JD guys is a good move.[]


----------



## aridice53 (Mar 19, 2008)

> I went over to Jack Daniels.com and posted to the "contact us" page. I brought this problem to their attention, and asked if there was a way to tell the repro labels from originals, and suggested they might want to take some kind of action to deter this kind of fraud. I told them "I know Cousin jack would be uh...mad!"
> I'll let you know if and when I hear back from them.


 
 I received a reply from Jack Daniel's today! 

 Hello Char, 
 Thanks for writing. We actually have a team in place that works with eBay to control this type of activity. Unfortunately, the world of eBay is so large, that it's hard to police it all. 
 If you find specific examples that you believe we should be made aware of, please feel free to send us a link to the items here at this e-mail address. Thank you for bringing this to our attention! 
 Kiernan and your friends at Jack Daniel's 
 "Jack Daniels" <Jack_Daniels@lynchburg.jackdaniels.com>


----------



## whiskeyman (Mar 19, 2008)

CHAR...that's helpful news...Now we have someone to report to. Lets hope they take an active interest in the Forum as well.


----------



## whiskeyman (Mar 19, 2008)

Here's two authentic JD BIM bottles with what I feel are authentic labels....looks like silverfish got at em...[]


----------

